# New Computer Parts Compatibility



## uwdental (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my questions, but I thought I'd drop them here and see if you guys can help.

I'm a student, basically fed up with buying new Dell/HP/crap computers every few years and then having them pretty much stink.

I'm going to learn how to build my own computer - i have a few friends who can help me put it together, I just need to order all the parts and make sure they are compatible.

I don't need an amazing system - my budget is around $800-900 - I'd like dual monitors if it's possible - would like a 512 MB or better game card - need around 4 GB Ram - 250-500 GB hard drive, as far as the motherboard/processor goes, I think Intel or AMD would work (Intel seems much more expensive) - dual-core would probably suffice, but at this point I don't even know what that means ha - Anyways, I've pasted everything that I'm planning on ordering - if you could guide me a bit as to the benefits/drawback of any of these items, I'd appreciate it - if you want to scrap all of this and give me an entirely new set of components to buy, that will also work. Thank you.
-uwdental-

* PC Case - RAIDMAX Smilodon Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm Midtower - $40.00
* Power source - Antec EA380 380W ATX12V v2.0 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail - $40.00
* Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar RE 250 GB 3.5" SATA - $40.00
* CD-ROM Drive - combo CD/DVD Burner - $25.00 - LG or Samsung or maybe ASUS
* Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - $165.00
* Processor Cooling Fan - $11.00 ASUS P5A2 - 8SB4W
* Motherboard - ZOTAC NF630I-D-E LGA 775 NVIDIA GeForce 7100 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard - Retail - $50.00
* Memory Modules - Crucial 4 GB (2x2 GB) - $55.00
* Video Card - EVGA GeForce 9600 512 MB - $65.00
* Keyboard & Mouse - Logitech Wireless - $23.00
* Monitor (2) - Acer X193Wb Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2000:1 ACM - $100.00


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, the power supply you have selected is both too small (you need a very minimum of a 550 and preferably a 650) and it is a real dog also. Consider the Corsair 650tx PSU in there. I also would not choose that motherboard because of issues that we have seen a lot of with boards similar to yours. Why not take a look at one of the ASUS P5Q models like the PQ5 deluxe or even a Gigabyte board? Or, you might want to consider the Asus P5K line of boards, they are great boards.


----------



## uwdental (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response - I've looked into your recommendations and here's my adjusted buildup plan:

* PC Case - RAIDMAX Smilodon Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm Midtower - $40.00

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail - $165.00

Power Source: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - Retail - $80.00

Motherboard - ASUS P5Q Pro LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail - $130.00

* Hard Drive - Western Digital Caviar RE 250 GB 3.5" SATA - $40.00
* CD-ROM Drive - combo CD/DVD Burner - $25.00 - LG or Samsung or maybe ASUS
* Processor - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - $165.00
* Processor Cooling Fan - $11.00 ASUS P5A2 - 8SB4W
* Memory Modules - Crucial 4 GB (2x2 GB) - $55.00
* Video Card - EVGA GeForce 9600 512 MB - $65.00
* Keyboard & Mouse - Logitech Wireless - $23.00
* Monitor (2) - Acer X193Wb Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 2000:1 ACM - $100.00

Any other suggestions? Compatibility issues? thanks again


----------

